# Hawaii - Oahu TS places



## workshy (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear faithful TUGgers:

I need recommendations of nice Oahu resorts. Unfortunately, HGVC Oahu resorts are all sold-out on the dates I need (dates are fixed, unfortunately.) Has anybody stayed at any other nice RCI resorts in Oahu? I've never been to Hawaii but want a resort that is close to the beach, beachfront if possible. Your recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Nancy - If you become a TUG member you will have access to our extensive ratings and reviews for Oahu timeshares.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 31, 2010)

Other than the Hilton properties, I think the next best RCI ts would be the new Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk.  At least that would be my choice.


----------



## fillde (Aug 31, 2010)

*Royal kuhio*

Stayed at the Kuhio couple of years back. About 2 blocks from Waikiki beach. Enjoyed it. But if you look on TRIPADVISOR, the reviews lately are not so good. I traded in with RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2010)

When is your trip?  Have you considered using Trading Places?  Actually, they have quite a few Wyn Waikiki Beach Walk for rent right now.  Lots of one bedrooms for exchange at Hawaiian Princess Makaha, too, but most of those don't have ocean views, is my understanding.  

You could try renting the Shell resort on Oahu.  I heard it's very nice.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 31, 2010)

workshy said:


> Dear faithful TUGgers:
> 
> I need recommendations of nice Oahu resorts. Unfortunately, HGVC Oahu resorts are all sold-out on the dates I need (dates are fixed, unfortunately.) Has anybody stayed at any other nice RCI resorts in Oahu? I've never been to Hawaii but want a resort that is close to the beach, beachfront if possible. Your recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Nancy



Keeping checking back availability might change. 

HGVC has a quality filter so you'll have limited availability on Oahu via your HGVC RCI account. I won't count on a RCI exchange if your dates are fixed. Here's the link to the TUG timeshare ratings for Oahu - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=21
As a non-TUG member you won't have access to the reviews but you can also try Tripadvisor. There are some timeshare reviews on that site.  

Have you thought about visiting the Big Island. HGVC normally has plenty of availability on the Big Island. Check-out airfare from Oahu to the Big Island at Hawaiian Airlines website - http://www.hawaiianair.com/

I don't know what dates you need or if you need a one bedroom or larger but here are some rental options

(1)  Hilton.com and Marriott.com sells vacation club rooms at their website. From time to time they run specials. There is also Embassy Suites in Waikiki.
Tripadvisor review for Embassy Suites - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser..._Beach_Walk-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS

(2) Some of the hotels rent condos. 
Aston Waikiki Beach Tower ranks high on Tripadvisor. 
Aston Waikiki Beach Tower - http://www.resortquesthawaii.com/hawaii/propertyOverview.do?propertyGroupId=25559
Tripadvisor Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Waikiki_Beach_Tower-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
A bit more pricey is the new Trump Waikiki Tower - http://www.trumpwaikikihotel.com/Waikiki-Vacation-Packages/

(3) The exchange company Trading Places also has rentals (aka Hot Deals) available at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk  (not beachfront) - http://www.tradingplaces.com/beta/Rentals_20/hotdeals.aspx (TIP: just search by Oahu and Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk). You probably would want to walk over to the beach near the park which has a wider stretch of beach. 

(4) You could rent a timeshare from an owner depending on your dates. See the TUG Marketplace, Redweek, etc.
See these TUG stickies
Frequently mentioned resale and rental websites - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17673
How to Rent Your Timeshare - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43 (it provides good tips to consider when renting)

(5) There are plenty of condos for rent around the island. Try the Ko Olina area or the Lankai beach area. See http://www.vrbo.com/ and http://www.homeaway.com/

Good Luck


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 31, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When is your trip?  Have you considered using Trading Places?  Actually, they have quite a few Wyn Waikiki Beach Walk for rent right now.  Lots of one bedrooms for exchange at Hawaiian Princess Makaha, too, but most of those don't have ocean views, is my understanding.
> 
> You could try renting the Shell resort on Oahu.  I heard it's very nice.



workshy,

Here's the link to the rental site for the Shell resort near the Hilton Hawaiian Village - http://www.shellhospitality.com/hotels/waikiki_marina_resort/specials.html
(NOTE: They only have studios - http://www.shellhospitality.com/hotels/waikiki_marina_resort/accommodations.html)

Tripadvisor Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...rina_Resort-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS


----------



## workshy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions. I'm so new to HGVC that I didn't know about the exchanges and trading. Anyway, I am staying May 14-22, 2011 and all the Oahu TS resorts are booked, even the RCI resorts like Wyndham and SVCs. My dates are locked because of my company's annual meeting schedule (we wanted to stay extra nights.) I ended up reserving Kings Land so we'll fly from HNL to KOA after my meeting.


----------

